# Dwarf or mini rex?



## Cassidy909z

I rescued this little girl from snake food a few weeks ago, and was told she was a mini rex. I saw an ad this morning of a netherland dwarf, and they looked just alike! Any help on telling me what breed she is would be greatly appreciated! 

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...364137968806&sads=v1QIrdi3qbej643EURBCGc9QiEI


https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...364137983133&sads=AYk6HIVxftqseWy8Y3UCVgRmafQ

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...364137994000&sads=R-4IyBtCuOqNaHpR9R3YM-A0D3s


----------



## RoyalLions18

pics don't work!


----------



## Cassidy909z

Sorry, here ya go!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Looks just like our avatar, Nikki. She's a dwarf/mini mix. Congrats on rescuing such a cutie.


----------



## Cassidy909z

I have a dwarf, mini mix as well! Well, one that I know of for sure. He's the only thing that made me think she wasn't a mix between the two, because they look so different. This is him.


----------



## majorv

Does she have blue eyes? If so, there are a number of breeds with the BEW variety. Netherland Dwarf, Polish and mini rex are a few. She could be a mix of one or more breeds.


----------



## Cassidy909z

She has very dark, almost black, eyes. But thanks for the tip!


----------



## MikeScone

I'd have to say she's definitely not a Mini-Rex (at least, not pure mini-rex). Her whiskers are straight and long - you can especially see that in the last photo. Mini-Rex rabbits have short, curly whiskers - sometimes so short it's hard to tell they've got whiskers at all. If you look right next to Natasha's nose on the left, you can just see her curly whiskers:







The giveaway for the Rex (or mini-Rex) rabbit is the fur. It's a soft, plush fur just like velvet. Unlike other rabbits' fur, which have short undercoat hairs and long guard hairs which lie basically flat, Rex fur is all the same length, and stands up.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I'd say netherland dwarf or netherland dwarf mix.


----------



## Cassidy909z

I see what you say about the whiskers, and her fur is not like a rex. I was thinking since she is a baby it might not be as plush, but now I'm definitely leaning towards a netherland dwarf, or mix. ^^


----------



## Chrisdoc

Looks like a dwarf mix to me, she´s lovely. In one of the photos, she looks like my Snowy but he´s got red eyes..


----------



## MikeScone

Cassidy909z said:


> I see what you say about the whiskers, and her fur is not like a rex. I was thinking since she is a baby it might not be as plush... ^^



I don't think that changes. My first rabbit, Scone MacBunny, was only six or eight weeks old when he came to live with us, and his fur was Rex soft right from the start. This picture was taken on his gotcha day, and you can see the Rex fur and scraggly whiskers:


----------



## Cassidy909z

Yes now I definitely don't think she's a rex lol. Aww!! I love the white bunnies with red eyes.


----------

